# Freezing Eggs



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi there, Anna Burnside here from the Daily Record newspaper in Glasgow. I'm writing a piece about women who freeze eggs as an insurance policy. Not as part of ongoing IVF.

If you are Scottish (sorry to be so picky) is this you? Or is it something you've considered? I'm keen to talk to women at all stages of the process about why they did it, what stage of their life they were at, and how it's worked out for them.

I am also talking to Rachel Lehmann-Haupt, author of In Her Own Sweet Time, about her experiences of freezing her eggs.

Please get in touch if you can help at all. Anonymous is fine.

[email protected]


----------

